# العطور علميا وكميائيا



## abue tycer (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف عن العطور علميا وكيميائيا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذة المعلومات القيمة........


----------



## حيدر الملاح (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع رائع والله


----------



## fadiza17 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات اكثر من رائعه الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## volcaniquo (18 أكتوبر 2009)

merci mon frere pour l'information younes du maroc


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
*شكرا جزيلا موضوع رائع والله*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووور على هذا الموضوع المفيد ..........


----------



## sharp_muslim (26 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكم الله خيرا على الملف وجارى القرءاة


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (30 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع بارك الله فيك ابوتيسييير


----------



## مازن81 (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechanic power (8 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## redaism (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أشرف شلتوت (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير ومشكوووووووووووور على صنيعك


----------



## yyamenn (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## رناحميد (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد السيد مشرف (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مسكوووووووووووووووور اخى
جزاك الل خيرا


----------



## meddgt (1 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير ​


----------



## ahmed_nafa (19 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## Abu zainab (1 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله كل خير انت وباقي الذرر المهندسين والخبراء


----------



## abeer cleane (12 ديسمبر 2015)

امتى الملف حيبان


----------



## mohamed sigma (22 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HAKIM201089 (25 يونيو 2018)

بارك الله فيك... نحتاج لشرح ولو ابسط عطر بطريقة عملية


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (14 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... ملف رائع


----------

